# DS Dian Sheng Cubes (e)



## MasakitChan (Jun 3, 2008)

If you look in cube4you, you can see this "type e" cube called a Dian Sheng. It's worth 4 USD. I don't know if anyone has ordered yet, maybe because this has just been added to the list yesterday, or even today, whatever. If anyone has gotten it, could you compare it with the other DIY's? Because here in the Philippines, there are unknown DIYs similar as YUGA cubes from C4Y, but no one has told if the C4Y DIY is different/ much better than the YUGA locally sold here. I'm actually waiting from a cube collector here if the DS sold in C4Y is better than the 2 USD worth of DS here sold in marketplaces. LOL.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 3, 2008)

c4y needs to stop pumping out different types.
I feel bad for Harris.. lol he JUST ordered some cubes and cores xD
(If you live in the US you know what I mean: shipping costs)


----------



## Lofty (Jun 3, 2008)

well they are only in white so far...
As most of you know I use green


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 3, 2008)

You have GOT to be kidding me...on the day my cubes arrived.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow a new type, has anyone tried one, not specifically from C4Y? How are they compared to the type d?


----------



## bundat (Jun 4, 2008)

@Masakit: Sir Allan (TheJoker) from PCA bought a few Type D's/YUGA online, and he says it's exactly the same as the local ones that are sold for p45.

Lofty, here in the Phils., DS cubes come in white, yellow, and GREEN.





So yeah, just wait, they'll have it eventually. =)

And Harris, since I'm somewhat a fan, and DS cubes here only cost about $1 now, I'd be willing to send you a DS cube for FREE (although you pay for the shipping, I can email you a receipt). =p

IMO, it's the best cube out of all good C4Y ones (A,D,E). YMMV though.
The only real problem is that the ****ty sticker peel in barely a day, but that's what Cubesmith is for.


----------



## 512456 (Jun 4, 2008)

bundat, do you think I can buy from you?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah i would be buy a couple off you for a dollar each plus shiping


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 4, 2008)

It's a matter of time until we see type-Fs :]


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 4, 2008)

bundat said:


> IMO, it's the best cube out of all good C4Y ones (A,D,E). YMMV though.
> The only real problem is that the ****ty sticker peel in barely a day, but that's what Cubesmith is for.



What are the Type E's characteristics? How does it compare to the Type D?


----------



## MasakitChan (Jun 4, 2008)

That simply means... LOL I NEED TO GET ABOUT 3 DS CUBES RIGHT NAO. Gg.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

Type E is terrible, DO NOT GET IT. I can't even sub-20 on it, and I can do that on A-D quite easily.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, they must really blow if Tim can't sub-20.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 4, 2008)

Bundat I think you can make a profit here! I know I would give you the 1$ plus shipping for a green cube. or even 2$ and you have a profit lol.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 4, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Type E is terrible, DO NOT GET IT. I can't even sub-20 on it, and I can do that on A-D quite easily.



Maybe you were really unlucky and got a bad type E?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 4, 2008)

He lives in china, and can drive to the owner of Cube4you to try out w/e he wants. I think he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## genwin (Jun 5, 2008)

a drive away from the owner.. sweet... although i don't understand why sell other types if one or two are better than the others and the price difference is "minimal"... at least from what i've read so far that A and D are better...


----------



## Durben (Jun 5, 2008)

What are the color of the cores in the Dian Sheng cubes?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 5, 2008)

Durben said:


> What are the color of the cores in the Dian Sheng cubes?


On the Cube4You website it says that the color of the cores may vary.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 6, 2008)

bundat said:


> And Harris, since I'm somewhat a fan, and DS cubes here only cost about $1 now, I'd be willing to send you a DS cube for FREE (although you pay for the shipping, I can email you a receipt). =p



:O That would be interesting; how much do you think the shipping is going to be? Perhaps $5? $9? On C4Y it's like $3-4 for AIR mail, which takes around 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## bundat (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry Harris, I didn't realize you replied, I stopped checking this thread after Tim Sun said that the DS was bad, since I doubted anyone would doubt his evaluation anymore.

Check your PM if your still interested. =)

Anyway, I've been thinking about that too, why someone as fast as him couldn't even sub20 on a DS.
I even tried to make a sample solve video, but the quality of the best camera I could find was still pretty bad.

All that I could think of was that he tried it unlubed (since almost all other DIYs are playable unlubed).
But the DS's plastic is like rubber shoes on a basketball court, the friction is very high, and it's quite hard to turn.

BUT it has a VERY HIGH affinity to silicone. A little bit of silicone, and all the friction is GONE. It becomes so loose, that even at the tightest setting, I can get U2/R2/D2/M2 with a single finger flick. Even U3 isn't impossible.
And IMO, it cuts corners better than my Type D, but is just as pop-proof.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2008)

My DS came yesterday. It's actually a little too loose for my taste, but I really like it.


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 6, 2008)

The Diansheng becomes insanely smooth and fast after applying silicone. Not to mention it's a white cube, making it even more godlike.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

bundat said:


> It becomes so loose, that even at the tightest setting, I can get U2/R2/D2/M2 with a single finger flick.


Can you make a video of that? I would really like to see how you do that 1 single finger flick to make all those moves. You must be able to do mad fingertricks if you could use all 10 fingers. Maybe even solve the whole cube!


----------



## bundat (Jul 8, 2008)

?

I meant I can do U2 or R2 or D2 or M2 with one finger flick, not all of them, lol.
Basically, what I said is that it's just loose enough that 2-3 face turns with one finger flick isn't impossible.


----------



## Skrig2K (May 31, 2009)

All in all it is a great cube right out of the package but when I siliconed it like five minutes later the stickers just started falling off any clue to why???


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2009)

lol @ bump
stickers are bad...


----------



## Waacm (Jun 23, 2009)

I dunno how old this thread is.. but my first and only cube is Diansheng and I don't use any lube and it goes smooth for me. Also, mine has paint rather than stickers which i say is worse cuz now i've solved it like 1000+ times and the paint is wearing off and it looks like the crappiest thing ever. Funny thing is, is that I bought this thinking it'd be a Rubik's cube because I bought it on amazon under the 'rubik's cube' selection. I got lucky I suppose, I didn't know there were different brands like DIY before I bought it.
PR is 37.54 seconds btw, only been cubing for a month...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

Waacm said:


> mine has paint rather than stickers which i say is worse cuz now i've solved it like 1000+ times and the paint is wearing off and it looks like the crappiest thing ever.



You can sticker over it pretty easily.


----------



## Alexwildchild (Jun 23, 2009)

I tried this type of cube I really like the feeling of twisting it!!! Mostly because its materials is quite hard~


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 23, 2009)

This is currently my main cube, and the thing I hate most about it is how much it locks up.

Other than the locking-up, it's simply* perfect*.


----------

